# CYL - Catalyst Metals



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 October 2006)

Hi guys, another great speccie that I stumbled across a few days back,

The authors of 2 stock subscriptions I recieve, (Peter Strachan of Stock Analysis and Warrick Grigor of Far East Capital) have in the fine print and disclaimers a disclosure of what stocks they own, I saw the likes of TAP ARQ ROC MCR SMY PDN and so on and then I saw CYL, 

*I thought what the heck is CYL? I did a little digging a discovered that CYL is a molybedum focused company which is targeting a 20-40Mt deposit grading 0.09% Moly at Minnie Springs (See the Far East Capital Research Report for more info)

They are doing a 1:2 rights opie @ 1c for 20c 31/12/08 opies.*


I basically jumped on this stock because  I found it strange that these two savvy industry operators where both backing a $6m company in their portfolios amongst the likes of ROC, TAP, ARQ, HDR, EXR etc, but then they both backed GDN, what made me even more curious was the fact that they both didn't mention the stocks to their subscribers, ie only saw it because I always check to see what the are holding in the tiny fine print,

*Historical intercepts are between 0.03-0.1%Moly for intersection of 61m-174m, so I think they are really on to something here*


*CYL has about $2.5m in cash so plenty to firm up a resource 

Has 30m shares on issue

@ 30c Mkt Cap =$9m * 

I reckon its a winner and I'm in for the ride, recent surface samples and assays have increased the confidence

*
See attached CYL report for more info*


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2006)

Looks interesting YT. 

Best I have a look at this.


----------



## dubiousinfo (31 October 2006)

YT

Just saw saw your post on this one. Looks like you have found another good one.
Noticed this company myself on Thur last week when they announced further rock chip results on their Moly find. Did some research & noticed the 1 for 2 issue of 20c opies. Given the share price, the opies looked good value so jumped in straight away.
Goes ex entitlement on 10 Nov.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 October 2006)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> YT
> 
> Just saw saw your post on this one. Looks like you have found another good one.
> Noticed this company myself on Thur last week when they announced further rock chip results on their Moly find. Did some research & noticed the 1 for 2 issue of 20c opies. Given the share price, the opies looked good value so jumped in straight away.
> Goes ex entitlement on 10 Nov.




I wouldn't say 'found' rather stumbled upon, I know this stock is good because Peter Strachan of Stock Analysis and Warrick Grigor of Far East Capital hold it, the report I have attached above really makes you think just what might become if the resource and grades hold up.

And yep, can't beat those 1:2 opie rights issue, expect a bit of stock selling post record date (16th Nov) but I doubt anywhere near enough to offset the benefit of the opies


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2006)

Had a decent volume spike in the last hour of trading to get it over 30c, 

Me thinks more good assays will be released shortly


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

Running away again this morning,

testing all time high (since listing 3 weeks ago) of 35c 

Mkt cap @ 35c = $10.5m so nothing heady at all


Go you good thing!


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2006)

There are only 4 sellers!   One is dreaming at $0.52.... So, just 3 sellers...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

There has always only ever been a few sellers, but then the buyers don't really stack up strong either, could keep goig if the other Assays they are waiting on get released,



It will be interesting to see where this ends up post rights,


----------



## chops_a_must (2 November 2006)

This one makes me nervous for some reason. If it gets into the 20s again, I might seriously consider it though.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 November 2006)

Hmm going up!

Looks like previous high of 35c will be just a memory and should form good support now at 35c, will be interested to see if sellers come out of shadows to take profits, you'd think they'd hold for the rights opies

I have a feeling that they will continue to release assays pre rights to keep market interested

Can't wait for drilling!


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hmm going up!
> 
> Looks like previous high of 35c will be just a memory and should form good support now at 35c, will be interested to see if sellers come out of shadows to take profits, you'd think they'd hold for the rights opies
> 
> ...




Yep, good an on more great results at Minnie Creek. Great pick YT!


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

I agree, expect further ann shortly, with further drilling to start at the Springs project very shortly. 

Now that it's cleared $0.35, I'm thinking it might hold above this level. Intraday support at $0.35 after the jump at the bell sent it to $0.39.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

Goes Ex-Rights this Friday peeps (you get 1 option for every 2 shares you hold at a cost of 1c, options are 20c opies with 2-3yrs maturity, have a value of about 15c an option at todays share prices)


Also 35c seems to still be overhead cap, should clear it on next release of assays this week I bet


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

Still pretty low volume. Must be off the radar a bit. They've come out with some very encouraging anns. 

Hopefully hey come out with a U discovery as well. That should give it a kick along.   

Osbornes Well, looks like it has potential for that. Here are some of the target sites:

Osborne Well.	Grades up to 0.20% Mo with significant U and W values
Bach. 	           Veins and gossans to 0.05% Mo with CuOx, Au and W
Dean. 	           Subcrops of sulphidic granite schist grades 0.06% Mo
Indiana. 	   Copper horizon outcropping over 1km strike up to 1%
Neptune. 	  Sulphidic vein stockwork in granite up to 6.9g/t Au
Harpo.	           Au in soil anomaly over 1500m length peak 54ppb Au


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

If the stock rises because the next assay result contains U that will be both funny and sad, but then it wouldn't suprise me given the current mkt sentiment


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> If the stock rises because the next assay result contains U that will be both *funny and sad*, but then it wouldn't suprise me given the current mkt sentiment




LOL, I agree. Market's U crazy atm. I wonder if it'll die down? At some point there will be a flight to quality and the company's that are actually going to *produce*. Management will be a big player too. Those companys with genuine quality staff who know how to market their company and raise finances will come through. Not the old dot com cowboys turning to the next big thing.


----------



## Burton (8 November 2006)

Hi guys,

Just been reading your threads. I brought 25000 CYL @ 29.5 cents about 10 days ago. I am still wondering what to do about the options situation as I am concerned the shares may drop a bit after Nov 10th (how much i wonder)?! What is everyone else planning. Should I just sit tight? 

cheers


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

Burton said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Just been reading your threads. I brought 25000 CYL @ 29.5 cents about 10 days ago. I am still wondering what to do about the options situation as I am concerned the shares may drop a bit after Nov 10th (how much i wonder)?! What is everyone else planning. Should I just sit tight?
> 
> cheers



Shares may drop a little, but the sp will still be reacting to the overall market conditions and any new results from Minnie Springs. They've come out with some good anns recently and I wouldn't be surprised if they keep coming. 

Having said that, I am still cautious about the overall market and if I had a short term expectation (or need) for these to go ape, and they tanked, then I'd be out. I have a longer term view atm and are prepared for them to go down a bit.  There should be good support at $0.30 and $0.25 on the downside. Not much really if you have a long term view and haven't your life savings in it. I'm hoping that $0.35 is going to turn into support for future growth.


----------



## Burton (8 November 2006)

i agree kennas. i too have a good feeling that their next results will be just as encouraging as last weeks announcements. wouldnt surprise me if they come out tommorrow. i'll keep holding and take up the options.

very light trading today however good to see the price is not budging from 35 cents.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

Burton said:
			
		

> i'll keep holding and take up the options.





You'd be mad not too!


----------



## Burton (8 November 2006)

well the announcement came through! but unfortunately not about good grades. just to say they started drilling for them. all good. results out in 2-3 weeks (they don't mess around do they!)


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

Burton said:
			
		

> well the announcement came through! but unfortunately not about good grades. just to say they started drilling for them. all good. results out in 2-3 weeks (they don't mess around do they!)




No, and if those previous results are anything to go by....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 November 2006)

Hmmm buy order building from 30c-34.5c over 300,000 buys

Considering it goes Ex tomoz I wouldn't be suprised to see a spike, 

REMEMBER IF YOU WANT RIGHTS You can't just buy tomorrow and then sell

YOU MUST STILL BE HOLDING AS AT RECORD DATE = 16th or 17th


----------



## Caliente (9 November 2006)

hi YT, what rights are you referring to?

I'm a holder of CYL and am completely unaware so I'm feeling sheepish!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 November 2006)

Read back thorugh thread

Cheers


----------



## Caliente (9 November 2006)

ok, last stupid question. one word answer is all thats needed    Am I still eligible for the options having only bought them recently?


----------



## Burton (9 November 2006)

Yes, well done! you get 1 option per 2 shares if you buy on or before today. nov 16th is the record date, and as i understand CYLO shares begin trading around Dec 5th (please correct me someone if this is wrong). drill results are expected in mid Dec so its going to be an exciting period over the next month.

..and would you look at that..price has just jumped to 36 cents! lol


----------



## Caliente (9 November 2006)

cheers. thanks for the lowdown. time to get down with the "CYLO"


----------



## djones (10 November 2006)

If i buy this now do i get the options if i hold for a week or am i one day late?


----------



## djones (10 November 2006)

Hardly seems worth buying 7000 shares and getting the option to buy 3500 options at $35 but having to pay $25 to get an austrlian bak draft drawn up in new zealand!


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

djones said:
			
		

> Hardly seems worth buying 7000 shares and getting the option to buy 3500 options at $35 but having to pay $25 to get an austrlian bak draft drawn up in new zealand!




Yeah, I think you have to hold a few for it to be worth it, and then hold for a while. Probably shouldn't be too long to get a result. Drilling at Minnie has commenced (to coincide with oppies I'm sure) and initial sampling and drilling indicates the results hould be good. Waiting game now.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 November 2006)

What the heck happened to Buy and Sell depth?

Did they purge orders or something??????


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

There's a big gap there    Scarey.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 November 2006)

Thats what I'm saying, its almost like CYL orders were purged,

There was at least 4-5x as much buy depth and probably 2x as much sell depth what the heck happened?

AND ON THE DAY IT GOES EX RIGHTS TOO??


----------



## Burton (10 November 2006)

i spose it makes sense. as i understand it yesterday was the last chance to buy shares and be entitled to options. also, the way i interpret the options prospectus you need to hold until nov 16th to determine how many you can have?!? 

if this is right then i guess we are going to have a real dead zone till nov 16th because it would seem pretty to silly to sell until you get your options. it wouldnt surprise me to see a lot more trading going on after nov 16th (only next thursday). 

can we expect drilling updates over the next  few weeks (they started drilling on monday and said it would only take 2-3 weeks) or will we just get the big drilling report in mid to late dec after they have completed the 6 drill holes?


----------



## Burton (10 November 2006)

oops. your right. today is the last day for options entitlement?!? very strange.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 November 2006)

We can expect more surface sample assays and rock chip assays


----------



## Burton (10 November 2006)

sorry to clutter up this forum guys. i just had a look on another forum site called hotcopper. and have pasted this post from someone. if this is correct it may help explain the low buyer depth today.

**********
Some clarification guys - the 10th of November 2006 is the ex-date, so therefore u need to buy stock before the 10th, i.e the last day to buy would be Tues 9 November 2006 to be entitled to cum-option entitlement.

Hope that clarifys - because other posters have not made that very clear.

Cheers Freakme
*************


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 November 2006)

Hmmm but then it should say ex-rights on the stock code whereas on PT its saying Status normal,

Does anyone see the word 'ex' on their depth screen?


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hmmm but then it should say ex-rights on the stock code whereas on PT its saying Status normal,
> 
> Does anyone see the word 'ex' on their depth screen?




XE on mine.


----------



## Burton (10 November 2006)

on asx website the status is XE. the definition is as follows:

******************
XE ex entitlement
XE first displays for a security from the morning of the Ex Entitlement date (generally four business days before the record date) and remains until the close of business on application's close date. Trading in securities displaying XE on ITS does not carry the right to securities in the entitlement issue. For more information refer to the description of Cum Entitlement. All orders are purged at the end of the trading day prior to the security being quoted on an XE basis. 

****************

i'm still learning the jargon but does this confirm buying today measn you arent entitled to options?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 November 2006)

oh, ok

Makes sense then, whenever something goes EX they purge orders


----------



## dubiousinfo (10 November 2006)

Rights issue is the same as a dividend. You only need to hold on the day before ex date. You do not need to hold till the record date to get the entitlement. So If you held yesterday you can sell today and still get your entitlement to oppies.


----------



## Burton (10 November 2006)

ok, cool. so what do they mean when they say nov 16th is the 'right to entitlement' ?!?


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

Sold half. Not going the way I like. ie, up.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 November 2006)

I don't think you get rights Sean if you aren't holding on the record date being Friday,

I reckon another ann will get it up to 35c! 

Its those opies I want!


----------



## dubiousinfo (15 November 2006)

I spoke to the company secretary and he confirmed that it was the same as a dividend entitlement, if you were holding on the day before the ex date you would get the entitlement. You do not need to hold till the record date.

The 4 business days between the ex date & the record date is to allow the share registry to get an accurate snap shot of the holdings as on the record date & pass the information onto the company. When the company gets the information of who was holding on the ex date they register each holder for the entitlement. Hence why they say holders registered by 5:00pm on the record date get the entitlement. So all you need to do to be registered for the entitlement is to hold on the day before the ex date.

I have sold all my holdings & moved into AIM, the oppies I get are enough of a holding for me in CYL.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 November 2006)

Didn't want to take any chances,

Sold my 100k today at 30c-29c made $5k, but more importantly get 50k opies


----------



## Caliente (21 November 2006)

hey, just got my options letter in the mail today. What does the 1 cent mean. Is it 1 cent just to acquire the options, or is it 1 cent to exercise them?!?! (highly unlikely I know!). If not, whast the exercise price?


----------



## bvbfan (21 November 2006)

1c to buy the options from the company and 20c to exercise the options


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 November 2006)

Anyone else get theirs already?


----------



## Sean K (21 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Anyone else get theirs already?



Not yet, but my mail seems to take forever, or not even turn up.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 November 2006)

Same with me Sean, must just be slow Melb mail, I'll never forget how I got dicked around with MTN priority


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 November 2006)

Got my form just then


----------



## Caliente (21 November 2006)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> 1c to buy the options from the company and 20c to exercise the options




thanks!


----------



## Sean K (21 November 2006)

Mine arrived.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 November 2006)

Eek my how the tables have turned, 

Just look at the Buy depth vs Sell depth

Previously heaps of buys with very few sellers, now its the other way around, needs another ann to get share price kick started

Glad I sold my 100k @ 30-29c


----------



## nizar (21 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I'll never forget how I got dicked around with MTN priority





You mean with USA?
It never did anything on the open anyway, so nothing lost.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

There are 3 buyers of this stock with a total value of $4637.50. That fell though holes in my pockets over the weekend.


----------



## Caliente (22 November 2006)

yeah, this is one raggedy ass sorry looking stock indeed. Praise the good men up above for the options ^_^


----------



## dubiousinfo (22 November 2006)

Finally got my letter for the oppies yesterday.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> There are 3 buyers of this stock with a total value of $4637.50. That fell though holes in my pockets over the weekend.




Yeah but this was to be expected post rights,

I know I dumped on the Friday

But once the dust settles I think that CYL will prove to be a good thing, I bought this because I was following some very very smart and savvy punters/analysts

Time shall tell whats out at Minnie Springs but if its what they think well I'll   all the way to the bank


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Yeah but this was to be expected post rights,
> 
> I know I dumped on the Friday
> 
> ...



It is very reassurring that those dudes you rate are on it Sam. I'm still holding a few, expecting Minnie to have something worthy.


----------



## Burton (29 November 2006)

very quiet. i was expecting an accouncement of some sort. to me it looks like we won't hear from CYL until the full drill results in 2 weeks are due. i only hold options now. my broker (National Bank of NZ Direct Investments) has said that my options arent available until 21st December. By then the results will be out I imagine. Is this the same situation for everyone else? when do options start trading?


----------



## dubiousinfo (7 December 2006)

Burton said:
			
		

> my broker (National Bank of NZ Direct Investments) has said that my options arent available until 21st December.




Opies are showing up in my account as of today. Opened up at a premium to the shares.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 December 2006)

Got 50k via rights

Bought 50k at 10c today so $5k

Made $5k on the 100k CYL I bought for the rights,


So effectively hold 100k free opies


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

Yep, got mine today. Now we need Minnie Springs to turn into elephant country.


----------



## Caliente (8 December 2006)

time for minnie to get her skirt on


----------



## exberliner1 (7 January 2007)

Guys I hope you have all read this:

http://www.catalystmetals.com.au/images/catalyst---ahxoh.pdf

That report was issued on 6th October....we should see that which is alluded to in the report all come true next week with the issue of the first molyb assays.

CYL has a tiny mkt cap in both heads and options...hardly any sell depth...

On publication of the assays next week the share price should also discount the release of the final assays due in late January - this should create support levels at much higher sp than where it is now...

all imo of course

and yes I do hold CYLO

EB


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 January 2007)

Minnie Springs drill assays are finally here,

Only half are available,

So far mineralisation occurs from surface and is open at depth,

ie all drill holes ended at 120m and it appears mineralisation continues beyond,

Grades aren't amazing, but then this is a large tonnage low grade type project


----------



## Caliente (10 January 2007)

this is average/ tending to good news. Its not incredible by any means, but these results confirm Minnie is a deep homogenous find and not a Bendigo (sic) style patchy reef deposit.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 January 2007)

It would appear that the mkt wasn't too impressed,

Multiple 100m interesctions of 0.03-0.04% Mo from near surface is good for a company with a mkt cap of $15m

Minnie has the potential to be 100Mt@0.03-0.04% Mo,

To put it in perspective that would be 100Mt@1.5-2g/t Gold Equiv

So were talking big NPV's here!


----------



## Burton (11 January 2007)

big drop today (around 20%) but volume pathetically small (~40 000 CYL and 60 000 CYLO). i guess market is still waiting while the scaredy cats are selling eh?!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 January 2007)

Anyone see the ann?

I am now more confident that they'll get 100Mt@0.04% Mo which would be 100Mt@ 1.9g/t Gold Equiv

They'll probably have a much smaller 5Mt@0.1%Mo  section which would be 5Mt@5g/t Gold Equiv

People just don't realise the value of Moly and its potential


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 January 2007)

Metal miners take a shine to moly
Robin Bromby 
January 29, 2007 

COPPER has been bouncing back, gold has a new and higher support level, nickel is going wild, and now molybdenum, often a by-product of copper, is refusing to heed all the bearish warnings.
The Chilean Copper Commission claimed earlier this month that the specialty metal, used to strengthen steel, was about to fall and could be down 19 per cent this year on 2006. 
Instead, it rose from $US24/lb to $US26/lb in the next week. 

Molybdenum was practically unheard off in Australia until a couple of years ago and now, it's one of the fashionable metals to be in. 

Queensland Ores is gearing up to produce it and tungsten from August at its Wolfram Camp mine in northern Queensland. 

Moly Mines has one of the bigger projects at its Spinifex Ridge project in Western Australia and, just northeast of Carnarvon,* Catalyst Metals has been getting high-grade molybdenum hits at its Minnie Springs deposit. * 

Others with moly (as it is usually called) in their kitbags include Thor Mining, PacMag Metals, Frontier Resources, Intermin Resources, D'Aguilar Gold and Takoradi. 

Most are several years away from production, as is Marengo Mining, which has a large copper-molybdenum project in Papua New Guinea. 

It is so large that the Perth company claims it as the biggest undeveloped copper-molybdenum porphyry system in the southwest Pacific. 

Managing director Les Emery doesn't expect to be producing from Yandera until 2011, but he's not fussed at the prospect of others getting into the small market before Marengo. 

According to him, the world's biggest moly mine, Rio Tinto's Bingham Canyon, is due to be exhausted of the metal by 2013. 

And Teck Cominco's big operation at Highland Valley in Canada is also nearing the end of its economic life. 

Mr Emery comforts himself that Marengo owns one of the few large undeveloped copper deposits that has molybdenum as a by-product. 

"Most of the others are copper-gold," Mr Emery said. 

Although the moly was there in much smaller quantities than copper, its presence added 40 per cent to the in-ground value of the deposit, he said. 

Yet, for all the confidence among Australian players, they do face some stiff competition from abroad. 

And it is a small market: London-based metals analyst Roskill Information Services estimates about 181,000 tonnes was produced and sold worldwide in 2005. 

But the prices have pulled in more would-be producers, rising from an average $US4.50/lb between 1994 and 2004, to a high of more than $US40/lb in 2005. 

The demand is growing not just from conventional steel makers, but the metal is seen as a lower cost alternative to nickel in stainless steel. 

It is also used in pipelines because its properties include resistance to corrosion caused by high sulphur content in oil. 

Idaho General Mines will make a big dent in the present supply shortage when its Mt Hope deposit in Nevada comes on stream with 15,880 tonnes a year. 

Another Canadian, Adanac Molybdenum is hoping to develop a deposit in Yukon Territory and Blue Pearl Mining, listed in Toronto, claims to be the world's biggest moly producer and has recently increased its production estimates. 

There are also the Chinese to be reckoned with. 

According to Mining Journal, Luoyang Luanchuan Molybdenum Group plans to float next month on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange. 

It owns what it believed to be the world's biggest deposit: 2.06 million tonnes of contained molybdenum.


----------



## 56gsa (30 January 2007)

YT - saw this article as well and have some THR so was interested...

However like magnesium and vanadium and so many of the other 'ums' the world demand at present is low compared to potential projects that can come online (ie 181kt sold in 2005 compared with some of those numbers at the bottom of the article just don't match...)

the only way Xstrata could hike the vanadium price was to buy a project in WA and close it down, so its Sth Africa project could make money - PMA have now bought back the WA project and reviving it... 

the question for all these 'emerging' metals is where does the new demand come from?  as a cheaper substitute - but this implies price will have to remain low. or as part of new technology that requires it?

anyway short term lets hope these projects come on-line before the big boys...


----------



## 56gsa (31 January 2007)

more on moly

http://www.kitco.com/ind/Reser/jan182007.html


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

I can't believe how overlooked CYL is,

I was going through their Qtrly and the map that shows the mineralisation of their tennements is huge probably 50kms + and there's at least 1 section where there's 10kms of strike as well as the fact that they have about 5 U anomolies and an old U-Mine Shat on thier grounds,

Sooner or later market will have to appreciate how much Moly CYL have, mark my words


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I can't believe how overlooked CYL is,
> 
> I was going through their Qtrly and the map that shows the mineralisation of their tennements is huge probably 50kms + and there's at least 1 section where there's 10kms of strike as well as the fact that they have about 5 U anomolies and an old U-Mine Shat on thier grounds,
> 
> Sooner or later market will have to appreciate how much Moly CYL have, mark my words





So Mkt is appreciating CYL, but for its U potential now, oh well Uranium or Moly, mkt action is mkt action


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 February 2007)

Just looked at the report again

quite a large area minnin is looks to be 50kms long and about 10-20km's wides so say 15km's wide Avg,

Thats a large area and they have outlined several targets, who knows maybe there is a potential U deposit in there as well

Thoughts?


----------



## bvbfan (9 February 2007)

Fully diluted about 30million shares, market cap $7.5mill 

$2.9million in cash at end of Dec 06

$4.6million for the moly project and now Uranium potential looks pretty attractive to me


I hold CYLO


----------



## exberliner1 (9 February 2007)

23mn shares so mkt cap atm....5.8mn

or quoted 16.8mn 4.3mn

cheapest u play in town...

this should fly after lunch when people notice.

U and MO + the MO results were pretty good as well

EB


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 February 2007)

Reminds me of BCN, alot

Very tight share structure, very very very tight share registry, good results that have been overlooked by the mkt


From the ann *"The cummulative length of Uranium anamolies identified to date by Catalyst totals 50kms"*


----------



## dubiousinfo (9 February 2007)

CYL put out a great announcement with actual driliing results confirming moly and starting a scoping study, but the share price goes down.

Then they announce some rock chip samples with uranium (no drilling) and the share price goes up 35%.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 February 2007)

Far too many stale bulls waiting for slightest bit of action and volume to dump,

CYL will have its day


----------



## Rough&Ready (20 February 2007)

Posted some more results today on their website/ASX,may start to come back.Still holding the opies @ 8.5c so can't complain to much


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 March 2007)

Some buy depth has been builiding above 19c, about 500k.


----------



## Disco Stu (28 May 2007)

There has been increasing volume and price the last couple of days. Will be interesting to see if there is some positive news imminent.


----------



## j4mesa (1 June 2007)

CYL has not got any news up until now..... 

YT n Kennas,
when is the next drilling results updated to us ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 June 2007)

Hey James,

They should have begun drilling etc in April, so either they have failed to keep mkt informed, I doubt it

Or they're drilling program has been really really delayed

Either way, CYL, is like HLX or so many others I have, its a great story which is cheap as chips and sometime in the future will be re-rated accordingly so its a hold and wait

Its my prefered Spec Moly exposure


----------



## j4mesa (3 June 2007)

hmmm, yes they should have informed us......

YT, I appreciate your quick responses towards this thing


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey James,
> 
> They should have begun drilling etc in April, so either they have failed to keep mkt informed, I doubt it
> 
> ...




Very interesting to note that Nathan Bruce MacMahon (man behind CAZ, also BMN) is applying to become a director of the Company, I wonder with him at the helm if CYL's fortunes will improve


----------



## ta2693 (26 June 2007)

It is Indeed a interesting share from my point of view. 
Small cap
world class Mo resource
good management team
YT endorse
Very firm bottom which limit the risk of loss
I am in at 6c with cylo.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (26 June 2007)

Had a look through their activities report, found alot on the uranium prospects which they appear to have identified targets and will start drill perhapes Q4 2007?

Wondering if anyone can shed some light on the MOly potential, is it a deposit that is associated with a uranium target or a seperate resource area.
Couldn't find any news on the drilling of this Moly target either have they started drilling or simply indentified targets.


----------



## moses (31 August 2007)

Golly, CYL is up 56% this afternoon. No news of course. Curious. The Neilson SMA chart shows a pretty spectacular buying pressure, although its been a pretty thinly traded stock. DYOR, but its about time this stock got a move on!


----------



## Sley (28 October 2007)

I noticed this thread hasnt been updated in a while, just wondering any big news on this company recently?


----------



## dubiousinfo (29 October 2007)

Sley said:


> I noticed this thread hasnt been updated in a while, just wondering any big news on this company recently?




I'm not sure about this one at the moment.

The company initially had three directors, Messrs Dawson, Malone, and Thompson.

An in house scoping study was conducted on the Minnie Springs moly deposit during the June Quarter.

From the results of the scoping study, it seems that 2 of the board members, Dawson and Malone, did not believe the moly deposit would be economical and did not wish to proceed with further drilling for moly. They wanted to concentrate on drilling for uranium as well as looking for new greenfield opportunities.

Thompson however, along with 2 of the founding shareholders (Dixon and McMahon), thought the Minnie Springs Moly deposit was under drilled and under explored.

On 7 May, the board removed Thompson as Exploration Manager but he remained a director. In June, John Jordon was appointed as the new Exploration Manager.

On 29 May, the board appointed Malcolm Carson to the board. Carson was also the Chief Geologist and Project Manager for Cudeco Ltd.

The next day, Messrs Thompson, Dixon and McMahon promptly called for a general meeting to dump Dawson & Malone from the board, appoint Dixon and McMahon as directors and retain Thompson.

Due to legal threats, the current board was unable to appoint a drilling contractor until the meeting was held on 27 July, hence the delay to drilling discussed in previous posts.

So going in to the meeting the board consisted of Dawson, Malone, Carson and Thompson.

At the meeting, the incumbents Dawson and Malone were voted out and founding shareholders Dixon and McMahon were voted in. Thompson and Carson remained directors.

A further meeting was also set down for 24 August with a view to remove Carson from the board. However, Carson resigned just prior to the meeting being held.

So the current board is Dixon, McMahon and Thompson.

There has been no mention of John Jordon's services being terminated and I assume he is still the Exploration Manager.

Ex directors Dawson and Malone remain major shareholders.

Dawson and Malone are both geologists and are of the opinion that the Minnie Springs moly is not likely to be economical.  The current directors Dixon, McMahon and Thompson are not geo’s and think it is.

Interesting times.


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2007)

Golly, this is in the dog house. 

MC is rapidly dwindling to almost meet the cash on hand leaving no value to Minnie Springs...How bizaar. 

23m ordinary shares @ 16c = $3.68m 
Incentive shares = 8m
Listed options = 11m
Fully diluted = $6.78m
With about $2.5m in the kitty. 

Nathan McMahon (BMN) on the board now which seems a plus.

It seems like MS might have some minerals under it. The Mo is at a reasonable grade, but not fantastic. The Re looks to be the real value. 

Drilling results:



> At Minnie Springs rhenium averages 0.34g/t Re over all the significant molybdenum intercepts, and up to 1.70g/t Re from a molybdenum intercept of 4 metres from 24m depth at 3305ppm Mo (0.551%MoS2) in MRC10.
> 
> Significant rhenium intersections with molybdenum included:
> 
> ...




MC of $3.68m


----------



## Sean K (15 February 2008)

23m ordinary shares @ 11.5c = $2.64m
Incentive shares = 8m
Listed options = 11m
Fully diluted = $4.83m

At the end of last quarter had $2.5m in the bank...

What the heck is this company doing?


----------



## Sean K (22 February 2008)

kennas said:


> 23m ordinary shares @ 11.5c = $2.64m
> Incentive shares = 8m
> Listed options = 11m
> Fully diluted = $4.83m
> ...



I still haven't made an investment in this mob, I'm posting on it more out of curiosity really to see if a company with such a low MC, and doing SFA, can turn themselves around. 

Seems they've found a project to work on in NE Vic:



> *CATALYST EARNS INTO SIGNIFICANT MOLYBDENUM PROJECT*
> 
> • Right to earn 90% of Everton Molybdenum Project
> • Historic production of 20,000 tons at 1.4% MoS2
> ...




Moly in Victoria??  

Anyway, has really given the sp a boost...off another 15% to 11 cents. And look at all those buyers lining up...LOL


----------



## prawn_86 (25 February 2008)

Excluding options, this company has virtually the same market cap as their current cash balance.

So 2 questions:

Will they ever actually do something with this new project?

How fast is their cash burn rate? ie - if SP tracks cash at what rate will it go down? 

Any holders out there?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 February 2008)

Still holding a few in this one which are free carried and its a good thing they are cause they ain't worth much,

Like you and Kennas said Prawn, its at cash backing,

Company don't seem to have a fast cash burn rate if you check the qtrly's (apart from new project acquistions etc)

Moly is a good sector to be in and hopefully Nathan McMac (CAZ/BMN) can get some things happening


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2008)

Golly. 

23m ordinary shares @ .105c = $2.41m
Incentive shares = 8m
Listed options = 11m
Fully diluted = $4.41m
With about $2m in the kitty.

That leaves everything else they own to the value of about $2.4m.



Company must be a little concerned. Well, major shareholders must be. 

Anyone want to chip in and take control? Change the name to ASF Metals?


----------



## springhill (22 June 2012)

Catalyst reports today broad zone of gold mineralisation intersected at Boyd's Dam prospect on Eagle 4 zone.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zmzzjcc3s1p.pdf

Catalyst Metals Limited (Catalyst) (ASX: CYL) advises that air-core drilling has been completed at the Four Eagles Gold Project with a total of 105 holes for 9,380 metres. Further assay results have been received but 
over half of the results are still outstanding.

Air-core drilling in the Boyd's Dam area of the Eagle 4 Zone has now extended the gold zone in the oxide and supergene horizon to at least 720 metres in length with the possibility that it could exceed 1 kilometre. 

Intersections of greater than 1 g/t Au have been recorded in the following holes:
FE579: 36 metres @ 0.92 g/t Au from 48 metres
(including 9 metres @ 2.34 g/t Au from 48 metres and 3 metres @ 1.58 g/t Au from 78 metres)
FE572A: 3 metres @ 2.04 g/t Au from 51 metres
FE578: 3 metres @ 1.23 g/t Au from 60 metres
FE575: 3 metres @ 0.92 g/t Au from 66 metres

These intersections lie approximately 400 metres north of the previously drilled hole FE415 (3 metres @ 31.3 g/t Au from 57 metres) and FERC003 (2 metres @ 6.2 g/t Au from 49 metres).

*From the last quarterly
*Catalyst Unity MOU signed on Bendigo Assets
On 22 December, 2011, Catalyst Metals Limited (ASX: CYL) (“Catalyst”) and Unity Mining Limited
(ASX: UML) (“Unity”) announced that they had signed a Memorandum of Understanding (“MOU”) for
Catalyst to be provided with a twelve month option to acquire the Kangaroo Flat Gold Plant, equipment
and facilities, including mining and exploration tenements buildings and freehold land in the Bendigo Area
(“Bendigo Assets”).

On 31 January, 2012, Catalyst and Unity executed the Option to Purchase Agreement which provides
Catalyst with the right to acquire the 600,000 tonne per annum Kangaroo Flat gold plant which was built
by Unity in 2006 at a cost of approximately $65 million (Figure 4). This is envisaged to provide an
accelerated production route for any resources defined at the Four Eagles Gold Project. Catalyst will pay
$450,000 cash to Unity during the Option period.

During the 12 month Option Period, both parties will work together to reduce holding costs of the
Bendigo leases. There is no intention by either party to continue the deep underground operations at
Bendigo however Catalyst will review the acquired data to see if there is potential for shallow gold
mineralisation on the tenements.

Agreement Terms:
Under the terms of the Option to Purchase Agreement the following terms have been agreed:

● On signing the Option Agreement, Catalyst paid Unity $100,000 (non-refundable) in cash and issued 1,000,000 ordinary fully paid shares in Catalyst to procure a twelve month option to purchase all the Bendigo Assets from Unity. During the 12 month option period, Catalyst are required to make a further three quarterly non-refundable cash payments of $100,000 with the right to withdraw from the option at any time.

● Upon exercise of the Option, a binding agreement for the sale and purchase of the Bendigo Assets will arise (subject to necessary approvals) under which Catalyst will make the following commitments:
- Issue Unity with a further 2,000,000 shares in Catalyst;
- Issue Unity with Catalyst shares valued at a minimum of $4,000,000 and a maximum of $10,000,000i; and
- Grant Unity a deferred royalty on future production with an initial payment of $2,000,000 after processing of 50,000 tonnes, plus a production royalty of $5 per tonne of ore processed up to a maximum of $4,000,000.

● During the option period Unity will keep the tenements in good standing and maintain the plant, equipment and infrastructure in good condition.

CYL have managed to keep their capital structure tight, and have shown SP growth recently, where most haven't.
Worth putting on a secondary watchlist.


----------



## springhill (25 July 2012)

*High grade gold intersections at new Hayanmi Prospect at Four Eagles*

The following intersections have been recorded:
• 3 metres @ 11.1 g/t Au from 87 metres and 3 metres @ 1.06 g/t Au from 93 metres in FE 591
• 3 metres @ 19.5 g/t Au from 90 metres and 3 metres @ 1.26 g/t Au from 93 metres in FE 592
• 3 metres @ 1.23 g/t Au from 126 metres in FE595
• 3 metres @ 16.8 g/t Au from 108 metres in FE608

*Very high grade gold intersected at Four Eagles Gold Project

*The best intersections from the diamond drilling are summarised below:
FEDD007
 0.20 metres @ 1.35 g/t Au from 160.3 metres
0.40 metres @ 16.20 g/t Au from 167.7 metres
0.75 metres @ 15.30 g/t Au from 170.4 metres
0.45 metres @ 1.04 g/t Au from 183.95 metres
FEDD008
 0.20 metres @ 152 g/t Au from 150.0 metres


----------



## burglar (25 July 2012)

springhill said:


> ...
> FEDD008
> 0.20 metres @ 152 g/t Au from 150.0 metres




A few more good holes will be nice!

And I do believe this one is in uptrend!


----------



## Ann (12 March 2019)

I guess this one has been sneaking under everyone's radar, no comments since 2012!

*Catalyst Metals strikes big with 1380g/t gold assay at Four Eagles project*

_Perth-based explorer Catalyst Metals (ASX: CYL) has recorded a “bonanza grade” assay of 1380 grams per tonne gold over a 1 metre interval during drilling at the Boyd’s Dam zone within the Four Eagles gold joint venture in regional Victoria.


It is the highest-ever assay result recorded by Catalyst and has been reported to contain abundant visible gold within a broader zone of 8m at 174.5g/t gold. More..._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2019)

from around October : "CYL is pleased to advise that Gold Exploration Victoria Pty Ltd (a wholly owned subsidiary of Hancock Prospecting Pty Ltd and Joint Venture Partner on the Four Eagles Gold Project) has agreed to subscribe for a $7.875 million placement of Catalyst shares at a subscription price of $2.25 per share*."

- *_so, some money to drill ahead_
_Catalyst's share placement will strengthen the Company’s working capital position and enable it to continue to move forward with its advanced projects at the Four Eagles Gold Project and Tandarra_
_Gold Project [+ other exploration work]._
<<Tandarra Project - Catalyst has 51% and Navarre (NML) the remainder>>


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 December 2020)

CYL is in a Trading Halt _pending the release of an announcement regarding a *material capital raising* and *project acquisition*.   _

I can't see any obvious targets also in Halt_._


----------



## mullokintyre (21 October 2021)

CYL one of those that sneak up on ya.
Making some cash from the  purchase of the henty gold mine now, but not sure what the life of mine is.
from the nov 2020 low of 1.82, its been moving up to now sit at 2.11.
Will  keep an eye on it, but it needs to  move a bit of  backlog of sales around the 2.14 to 2.20 mark.
Mick


----------

